#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  enlace de rádio

## netpirata

Saudações, 

Estou com uma fibra de 20mb e divido com dois clientes através de rádios. Um deles fica a uns 30 metros apenas do rádio AP e o outro a uns 150 +/-

O problema é o seguinte: ambos só recebem 5mb... 

Estou começando a operar esses equipamentos agora. Alguma luz?

Rádios nano loco e nano bridge m5

Enviado via GT-I9505 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

Posta print das informações de sinal dos rádios para uma melhor analise. Das configurações de potência e MCS tbm se possível.

----------


## netpirata

> Posta print das informações de sinal dos rádios para uma melhor analise. Das configurações de potência e MCS tbm se possível.




Os dois rádios 

Enviado via GT-I9505 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

Caramba amigo... usa a tecla Print Screen.... Não apareceu nada de útil aí... cortou a tela, não apareceu nenhuma informação de configuração... Informação sobre o enlace, sobre o Ap e as stations... nada...
Fica difícil assim...

----------

